# 450th Anniversary of Heidelberg Catechism



## yeutter (Oct 17, 2012)

One year from now will be the 450th anniversary of the Heidelberg Catechism.
I note that the Theological School of the Protestant Reformed Churches are already planning a celebration. http://www.prca.org/Seminary/ConferencesLectures/HC450th2013Conference.pdf
The principle speaker at this conference is not someone with whom I am familiar.
Who is Dr. Jurgen-Burkhard Klautke?


----------



## yeutter (Oct 17, 2012)

Answering my own question. Dr. Klautke is a member of the faculty of the Akademie fur Reformitorische Theologie in Marburg
http://www.reformatio.de


----------



## Gforce9 (Oct 17, 2012)

He sounds very Irish.......


----------

